# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Συμπληρώματα διατροφής Taubenbacks για περιστέρια

## n-i-k-o-s

εγω παιδια αυτα τα σκευασματα χρησιμοποιω και ειμαι πολη ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτη η εταιρια υπαρχη στην αθηνα ειναι πολη καλη. λεγετε Backs ειναι γερμανικη.την εχετε στα ποδια σας.μην ψαχνετε θεσσαλονικη.Υ.Γ.εκτος την πρωτη φωτο που ειναι της tafram.

----------


## lazaros

Επειδή δεν φαίνονται καλά βάζω και την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας.

http://www.taubenbacks.de/english/Produ ... 09_en.html

----------


## pedrogall

Η ιστοσελιδα δεν ανοιγη. [ βγαζει error]. Αυτα τα 2 σκευασματα ειναι διαφορετικα; Και γιατι ειναι το καθενα;

----------


## lazaros

Βάζω εδώ την ιστοσελίδα της Backs που είπε ο Νίκος.

http://www.taubenbacks.de/english/Produ ... 09_en.html

----------


## lazaros

Κάτι γίνεται και δεν βγαίνει η ιστοσελίδα.

Ενώ στην προεπισκόπηση την εμφανίζει μετά την υποβολή τίποτα.(Είναι μεγάλη η διεύθυνση).

----------


## pedrogall

Τελικα την ανεβασα χωρις τα englishe/ produ.

----------


## lazaros

Καλή η Backs Νίκο(Υπάρχουν πολλή καλύτερες και ειδικά για τους ταχυδρόμους που ενδιαφέρεσαι). Αλλά τα προιόντα που σου έδειξα είναι για να μην χρειάζεσαι καθόλου ή αν χρειαστείς πολλή λίγα φάρμακα.

Για το θέμα των προληπτικών θεραπειών με φάρμακα ούτε λόγως αν χρησιμοποιείς αυτά τα δύο(δουλεύουν μαζί) σκευάσματα.

----------


## pedrogall

Την ανεβασα γραφοντας μονο www.taubenbacks.de  χωρις τα υπολοιπα. Επισης εδω στην Αθηνα τα προιοντα της Βacks, που τα εχουν;

----------


## lazaros

Μπράβο Πέτρο.

Εγώ τα αγοράζω από ************************************


*Παρακαλώ τα στοιχεία εταιρειών να δίνονται μόνο μέσω πμ.
Μαρία*

----------


## jk21

αυτο μαλλον θελετε να ανεβασετε


http://www.taubenbacks.de/english/Pr...en_seite1.html

και οι 4 σελιδες(δεστε κατω την σελιδα αυτη για προσβαση στις υπολοιπες) εχουν ενδιαφεροντα προιοντα .ηδη χρησιμοποιω την μαγια της

http://www.taubenbacks.de/english/Pr...201400_en.html

 ,ενω οταν τελειωσει το σιτελαιο που εχω απο βιολογικα θα δοκιμασω μαλλον και το δικος της

http://www.taubenbacks.de/english/Pr...0_1380_en.html

εγω φτιαχνω τα δικα μου μαντζουνια με βοτανα αλλα και η εταιρια αυτη για κατι ετοιμο εχει 2-3 προιοντα


λαζαρε ποιες αλλες εταιριες εννοεις;

----------


## Niva2gr

Λάζαρε, στείλε μου το λινκ μέσω πμ για να το βάλω εγώ εδώ.

----------


## lazaros

Μαρία αν ανέβαζα την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας αυτής, θα ήταν εντάξει και επειδή το έγραψα χειρόγραφα είναι παράνομο?

----------


## lazaros

Που θα βρείτε τα προιόντα της Backs και της Röhnfried στην Αθήνα.

********************************

----------


## jk21

νεκταριε (και οχι λαζαρε που σε ονομασα προηγουμενως ..γιατι εχεις αλλο ονομα; ) η μαρια εννοει την ιστοσελιδα της backs που δεν ανεβαινε σωστα το λινκ και μου μαλλον ειναι καποια απο αυτες που ανεβασα εγω μετα.για το μαγαζι που και γω ανεφερα οτι ψωνιζω απο το αλλο καταστημα του ανφεροντας την περιοχη (το διορθωσα οταν θυμηθηκα τους κανονισνους) το αφερεσε γιατι προφανως θεωρειται (οχι συνειδητα μην το παρεξηγησεις αλλα συμφωνα με τους κανονισμους ) διαφημηση.γιαυτο ειπε για pm.η νεα σελιδα που ανεβασες αν κρινω απο τις διευθυνσεις ειναι η ιδια με αλλο ονομα.δεν ηξερα την ιστοσελιδα της αυτη..οπως και να χει πιθανοτατα θα την κατεβασει και αυτη η μαρια .τωρα βεβαια ξερεις το λογο  :winky:  
ειδα και τις αλλες εταιριες(προιοντων ) που ανεβασες .αν μπορεις στειλε μου σε pm που υπαρχουν στην αθηνα (οσες υπαρχουν)

----------


## Niva2gr

Λάζαρε, προσπαθούμε να αποφεύγουμε όσο γίνεται την προώθηση εταιρειών στην Ελλάδα. Προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε όσο γίνεται το τριπάκι της έμμεσης διαφήμισης. Αυτό είναι πιο δύσκολο να συμβεί με τα site γιατί πολλές φορές είναι δύσκολο να δείξει ένα μέλος κάποιο προϊόν (εν προκειμένω τα συμπληρώματα Taubenbacks) χωρίς να δώσει λινκ απο κάποια ιστοσελίδα στην οποία πωλούνται. Γι' αυτό, πολύ επιλεκτικά, επιτρέπουμε σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις τη χρήση λινκ, όταν δεν μας δίνεται άλλος τρόπος να δείξουμε το προϊόν στο οποίο αναφερόμαστε. Επομένως, το πού μπορεί να βρει κάποιος αυτά τα προϊόντα είναι μιά πληροφορία που πολύ καλύτερα είναι να δωθεί μέσω π.μ.

----------

